# Sonos-The best invention ever



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone else absolutely adore their Sonos??
I sell it and own it and install it and omg its just amazing!!!
Anyone that does not know what I am going on about have a look at this
http://www.sonos.com/experience/Default.aspx?rdr=true&LangType=2057


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol they sell it in Costco, I have been admiring from afar :thumb:


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, its awesome!!

Have it throughout the whole house,garden and garage.

love it


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Lol they sell it in Costco, I have been admiring from afar :thumb:


Its everywhere! Costco can't install it thou  Same price everywhere though due to amazingly strict pricing!


pritchp said:


> Yes, its awesome!!
> 
> Have it throughout the whole house,garden and garage.
> 
> love it


Good man!!! There is something new on the horizon coming from them which you might find yourself buying  all i can say its for smaller rooms


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Install it? I thought it was good to go. It certainly appears that way in Costco?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Install it? I thought it was good to go. It certainly appears that way in Costco?


Not straight out of the box no, although it is very easy as long as you can work a computer, its when you start adding NAS drives etc it can get confusing, but no out of the box it will not work, you have to set it up


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool, as long as the regular man can do it I will be fine :wave:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Cool, as long as the regular man can do it I will be fine :wave:


You have one of our shops near you, go and see the guys there! They will take you through it and will offer to install for you, plus we will be the same price as costco!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep I'm a big fan of Sonos.

Can't remember how long I've had my set up - must be 5+ years now. Linked to my NAS drive - remember ripping all my CDs lossless - seemed to take an age!

Thinking of buying an S5 for the dining room and portability onto the patio for whenever we get some summer.

Love the iphone controller for it too.

My friend recently built his own house and had Sonos installed throughout - 7 units - ceiling speakers - very nice set up.

What's the "new" unit - a mini S5 / Alarm Clock ??? Tell me - I can't sleep now!


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

it is lovely, beautifully engineered I just wished it supported the higher sampling formats like 24/192


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Yep I'm a big fan of Sonos.
> 
> Can't remember how long I've had my set up - must be 5+ years now. Linked to my NAS drive - remember ripping all my CDs lossless - seemed to take an age!
> 
> ...


Yeah lossless does take an age to do, bit quicker now days but still as slow as hell!!
I love the S5 its what I have in my room!
Sonos round the house is great, Ive recently done a house with 22 zones  worked so well! But baring in mind it can do up to 32!!!!!!!!
I am not allowed to say too much about the new unit, but let me put it this way, I dont think you are miles off with what you guessed :thumb: it will be IDEAL for bedrooms and smaller rooms, and is portable



nicks500 said:


> it is lovely, beautifully engineered I just wished it supported the higher sampling formats like 24/192


well the higher sampling formats are something they eventually do, keep your ears pealed!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

bigmcclarron said:


> I am not allowed to say too much about the new unit, but let me put it this way, I dont think you are miles off with what you guessed :thumb: it will be IDEAL for bedrooms and smaller rooms, and is portable
> 
> well the higher sampling formats are something they eventually do, keep your ears pealed!!


Any idea of a release date? Might hold off from the S5 until I know more!

I was going to add another ZP120 in soon so might have a rethink...


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Any idea of a release date? Might hold off from the S5 until I know more!
> 
> I was going to add another ZP120 in soon so might have a rethink...


No one knows this yet, normally products like this are launched around September at the start of our season


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Any idea of a release date? Might hold off from the S5 until I know more!
> 
> I was going to add another ZP120 in soon so might have a rethink...


Here ya go! Looks like I wont loose my job if i show you as its already been leaked 
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/03/...stem-leaked-by-the-f/?utm_source=TickTockTech
Not sure if this is the final product as it does look a tad small, but like someone has said, you can see them doing a 5.1 system soon with these


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers Charlie

You'd got me all intrigued so I was googling away - found this link too...

http://www.slashgear.com/sonos-play3-s3-all-in-one-gets-premature-299-amazon-reveal-18165700/


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

and guess who leaked it!!! Amazon i love you lol  
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...BLK-Wireless-Streaming-Internet/dp/B005441AJC
Thats a webcache from google of the page, however as you can imagine it has been pulled down now!
I like the look of it actually! will let you know when ours turn up!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm now thinking S3 and an S5  

Will need to call in to check out the sound quality ASAP but if the other Sonos gear is anything to go by then it'll be great


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers Charlie - I've subscribed to the thread!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> I'm now thinking S3 and an S5
> 
> Will need to call in to check out the sound quality ASAP but if the other Sonos gear is anything to go by then it'll be great





cheekeemonkey said:


> Cheers Charlie - I've subscribed to the thread!


Well from what a very close person at sonos has told me is that you wont believe what you get out of it! The S5 is impressive for its size so i am expecting good things from this!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Apparently simplysonos.co.uk (where I bought my original set up from) have the S3 in stock!?!? £259

I checked on their site and couldn't see anything though


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Apparently simplysonos.co.uk (where I bought my original set up from) have the S3 in stock!?!? £259
> 
> I checked on their site and couldn't see anything though


They would of all been pulled down, Sonos do not want this being released yet so no one like simply sonos will be able to advertise it yet


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting...

http://www.unlimitedaudio.co.uk/sonos-music-sytem/105-sonos-play-3.html

Have it listed at £259 and release date of 21st - that's Thursday


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Interesting...
> 
> http://www.unlimitedaudio.co.uk/sonos-music-sytem/105-sonos-play-3.html
> 
> Have it listed at £259 and release date of 21st - that's Thursday


I like their gloss black zp120!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I tried the Sonos range, but felt more at home with the slimdevices/logitech squeezebox network players as they better suited our architecture and are a little more user friendly. The integration with iPlayer, lastfm and pandora are all great. 

I have squeezebox server running on my low power linux server which is on all the time, a squeezebox radio in the bedroom and kitchen, transporter in the lounge and the touch in the study. At work and on my laptop I'm running softsqueeze using an ssh tunnel so I can listen to all my music at work with proper authentication and without leaving the normal port open. Apparently Winamp works too, but never tried.

It's a shame the transporter isn't manufactured any more.


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I tried the Sonos range, but felt more at home with the slimdevices/logitech squeezebox network players as they better suited our architecture and are a little more user friendly. The integration with iPlayer, lastfm and pandora are all great.
> 
> I have squeezebox server running on my low power linux server which is on all the time, a squeezebox radio in the bedroom and kitchen, transporter in the lounge and the touch in the study. At work and on my laptop I'm running softsqueeze using an ssh tunnel so I can listen to all my music at work with proper authentication and without leaving the normal port open. Apparently Winamp works too, but never tried.
> 
> It's a shame the transporter isn't manufactured any more.


I also prefer the squeezebox range ( I wish I had the money to buy one of the few transporters left available on the Internet ). I love the way my squeezebox radio integrates talking directly with my Readynas Ultra. The software design is as good as Apple


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

The squeeze stuff is very good, we used to sell small amounts of it but like you said it is just easy to use, I think sonos has done so well just because they have spent so much money on getting the name about! And it's worked!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Right well after me worrying about it being all secret, today sonos have finally announced the new zone player!
It's called the play 3, it retails at £259 and the video I just saw on it is rather cool! Can be used horizontally or vertical!
They have also changed the name of some other products, so the br100 has changed to 'bridge' and the s5 is now called play 5!!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

And as soon as I wrote the reply above look what comes through the door!!!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Anyone else absolutely adore their Sonos??
> I sell it and own it and install it and omg its just amazing!!!
> Anyone that does not know what I am going on about have a look at this
> http://www.sonos.com/experience/Default.aspx?rdr=true&LangType=2057


Page doesn't exist, but I'll take a look at the site.
I have a Logitech Squeezebox which does what I want it to do, but I'm interested to learn how the Sonos stuff differs. I guess it's kind of similar to the Zoneplayer 90, except that you are able to control the box from a remote (the new Duets are a bit slicker). I think the ideal solution would be a Sonos Bridge and something like a Play:3 or Play:5 though.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Page doesn't exist, but I'll take a look at the site.
> I have a Logitech Squeezebox which does what I want it to do, but I'm interested to learn how the Sonos stuff differs. I guess it's kind of similar to the Zoneplayer 90, except that you are able to control the box from a remote (the new Duets are a bit slicker). I think the ideal solution would be a Sonos Bridge and something like a Play:3 or Play:5 though.


You got it spot on really, the zp90 plugs in to existing systems, the zp120 you just need to plug in some speakers, then you have the play:5 and play:3 which is all in one!
Its great stuff, and is much better as a multiroom system as well


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My house isn't big enough to need a multiroom system!
I like what my Squeezebox does and that I can listen to Internet Radio on it as well. I'd possibly consider Sonos when the Squeezebox packed up and I had to replace it.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

My mate has this in his new house, I agree its awesome. He has it set up with some pretty bad ass speakers too. Still havent found a song that it dosent have.

I want one!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Play: 3 / S3 is out !!

Sonos sent me a YouTube link earlier today. 





Here's a quick interview/review


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Play: 3 / S3 is out !!
> 
> Sonos sent me a YouTube link earlier today.
> 
> ...


Look above  I got 11 of the things yesterday! Got one out yesterday and put I dem, it's really good! I like the fact you can have it either way up, and it can be mounted on a wall!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

What's the sound quality like Charlie?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> What's the sound quality like Charlie?


Well I actually really like the idea of the product, it's small, discreet and can hang on a wall. The sound well imagine a small s5 which is a clear as pie, clarity is brill, but you do need to turn it up a bit, apart from that I love it!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

My mate is a manager at Sonos, as soon as i have the fund available i will be making the most of this opportunity and upgrading to a good system 

He has sonos throughout his house with all the trimmings (as expected).

The iPad app they have is amazing!!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

adamck said:


> My mate is a manager at Sonos, as soon as i have the fund available i will be making the most of this opportunity and upgrading to a good system
> 
> He has sonos throughout his house with all the trimmings (as expected).
> 
> The iPad app they have is amazing!!


Can u ask him then why he didn't employ me for their new rep!!  would KILL for a job there!!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

haha, i dont think he deals with hiring and firing people, he jst manages who's doing what lol


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

adamck said:


> haha, i dont think he deals with hiring and firing people, he jst manages who's doing what lol


Can he do a DW group buy/discount


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I can always ask,  will have to see if we can find 10+ people with over £700 spare for an audio system though lol


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

The margin on sonos is terrible, it's why you see it the same price everywhere really, no one can afford to do it cheap! So I am guessing doing a group buy would not be an amazing price! 
But still I need a zp90 soon!!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

And I need an S5 and a ZP120


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ZP90 and ZP120 would do me, i've gone the cheap option at the minute and went for Apple TV, its not bad really, i've got the music ripped to FLAC already though, just need the ££ now !


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> ZP90 and ZP120 would do me, i've gone the cheap option at the minute and went for Apple TV, its not bad really, i've got the music ripped to FLAC already though, just need the ££ now !


Apple tvs digital out is not brill but like you said it's gonna get you thru for the moment until you can get the sonos!!


----------

